# OARS AND TOWERS



## Skipperw (Aug 10, 2017)

I just ordered a RMR SB-130 with a dropstitch floor. I will use it mainly for fishing and will run some white water. Boat will probably not see class V water. I will be using it in the northwestern and southwestern United States. I will be using CATARACT SGG oars. Does anyone have thoughts on the best length of oars to use for this set up. Also, any advice on oar towers, 6”, 8” or 10”. All input will be greatly appreciated.
SKIPPERW


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Depends on how tall you are, how high is your seat, how long are your oars? I'm a 6 foot tall cooler sitter, with a 14' boat, 66 inch frame(6 inches wider than the recommended size)9 foot oars, and 8 inch is the right tower for me.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Noco is right, the variables determine what hite oar towers you want.
Most people would run a 9' oar on a 13' boat. More then likely you will be running 6 or 8" towers, 10" is a lot.
What frame are you gonna run?


----------



## Skipperw (Aug 10, 2017)

Probably NRS bighorn 2 if I can cut a couple inches off the length. Would really like to have the three bay frame.


----------



## DaveScott (Jul 12, 2017)

I think the question about frame is regarding width, not length or # of bays. A 66" frame is probably the widest to consider. 60" is probably more in line with that boat. Use that as a basis for calcing the geometry. Remember to leave space for your thumbs. Rowframe.com has a pretty good geometry diagram to reference.
Don't feel limited to NRS either. Gary (Rowframe) has some good advice and is cheaper than the cookie cutter NRS kits. You also gain a bit of length with the bent corner styles of AAA or DRE.
Once you have the frame try to hit your friends up to borrow some different oar lengths. In the end you can always cut down 6" or so if they end up being a little long.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I have a Bighorn II on my 14', really like it. Removed the seat bar and kick bar and sit on my cooler. Then got myself a set of shorter side rails and towers, and made myself a day frame. The ease of swapping out NRS frame parts is nice. With that said, you can get much better prices on a frame, Oarframe.com being probably the best value you will find.

Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Build your own frame. My day frame took about 20 minutes. A three bay, simple frame would take about 40 minutes. That does not include time to dial in your tower placement. Build your frame, inflate your boat and figure it out with your oar blades off.


----------



## Alex_Kayaks (Aug 4, 2016)

I also have a 13 ft Rmr with a DS floor and I love it. I use 9' oars with 9.5" towers. The frame is 64" wide. I had the frame made using speed rail fittings so I can go as custom as I want. I started with 10" towers and cut some off with a pipe cutter. I sit on a canyon cooler , it's a very tight fit in that boat by the way. And I am 6ft. tall.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Oarframe.com > Marshalls Welding*



mattman said:


> I have a Bighorn II on my 14', really like it. Removed the seat bar and kick bar and sit on my cooler. Then got myself a set of shorter side rails and towers, and made myself a day frame. The ease of swapping out NRS frame parts is nice. With that said, you can get much better prices on a frame, Oarframe.com being probably the best value you will find.
> 
> Have fun with your new toy!


Fun with Toys > Universal Concept with many implications. For those with long memories, Oarframe was the URL of Marshall's Welding out of Salida. I wonder if he still floats.....Anybody heard from him? He was/is a favorite of Ron' F., RBW. He did good work.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

garystrome said:


> Fun with Toys > Universal Concept with many implications. For those with long memories, Oarframe was the URL of Marshall's Welding out of Salida. I wonder if he still floats.....Anybody heard from him? He was/is a favorite of Ron' F., RBW. He did good work.



I bought a great cat frame from him a dozen years ago, I think he wound his business down not long after? Great guy who I used to see at the Westwater ranger station and have a beer or two with on rig nights.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

